# He really IS a good dog



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm browsing through my new issue of Golden Retriever News, which is the specialty issue.
Tito was the only CH to pass the WCX.
He was the only CH to pass either a SH or a MH test.
He really is a good dog. I need to keep that in mind when he has those training days where I'm ready to sell him for $3.50.
On another note, I had thought that our flight of the WCX was harder than the other flight. The results were published, in the other flight, there were 36 entered, and 22 passed. In our flight, there were 36 entered, 12 passed. Looks like I was right!
Ok, I'm done bragging. For now, LOL.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Barb

I loved the photo of Tito with his two girlfriends. He sure was a happy camper in that one )


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's some well earned bragging right there!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't know what any of that means but Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Anytime you feel like selling him please send me a PM? I will take him for way more than $3.50, maybe he can teach Rose a few tricks!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There have been days when I have tried to sell him for $3.50, but no one had exact change and I didn't have any change on me


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You and Tito are a pretty amazing team.... your story is so inspiring. Tito is clearly a once in a lifetime dog, but you're the one who unleashed (sorry, bad pun ) his potential. I love hearing about his exploits and laugh when you share his funny stories. I look forward to the continuing adventures...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Tito, (you, too!), is so accomplished. It's amazing what you both have done. I was wondering, when you breed him, do you like the puppies to go to performance homes? If I was in your position, I would love to see how many of his puppies would go on to receive titles. I would think, though, that whenever you've bred him, people that want performance dogs would be lining up forever for a puppy from him. Just curious...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> There have been days when I have tried to sell him for $3.50, but no one had exact change and I didn't have any change on me


LOL - don't you EVER worry - I will not ask for any change back. LOL - no change? I will bargain for Tiny too!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Barb, Tito is more special than you give him credit for. He is a rare dog.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats on your accomplishments!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes he really is a great dog. You are really lucky to have him, and I hope he has a very long life in addition to his many accomplishments!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You're very lucky to have each other. Goooo Team Tito!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good boy Tito.
That your flight had a lower pass rate could also just mean that it had weaker dogs in it as well--sometimes it is the dogs rather than the test that determines the pass rate. If your flight had dogs who were already passing SH and MH tests, then they would find a WCX much easier than dogs just ransitioning into that level who the owners possibly entered just to see if they would do it!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Tito is the man! Congratulations. Go Team Tito!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As the stud dog owner, I really don't have any say in where the puppies are placed.
It really depends on the bitch. His breeding to one of the Topbrass females produced some very high powered dogs, and I think some of them are way too much dog for the typical pet home. She was from an amazing field background, and it came through in the puppies. 
His breeding that was intended for pet homes, to a sweet little girl, produced some wonderful, calm, easy going puppies. Two of the females are probably show quality, but I don't think either is going to be shown. Some nice obedience and agility ability in that litter, but nothing high powered.
I'm very excited about his upcoming breeding, the female is already a blend of field and show, very nice looking, and everything a golden should be. I suspect most of those puppies will go to performance homes, but I don't really know.
The main thing I want is for Tito's puppies to be wanted. I will never, ever breed him to someone that will have a hard time placing the puppies and end up selling them in a newspaper or online. 




kwhit said:


> Tito, (you, too!), is so accomplished. It's amazing what you both have done. I was wondering, when you breed him, do you like the puppies to go to performance homes? If I was in your position, I would love to see how many of his puppies would go on to receive titles. I would think, though, that whenever you've bred him, people that want performance dogs would be lining up forever for a puppy from him. Just curious...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> There have been days when I have tried to sell him for $3.50, but no one had exact change and I didn't have any change on me


I would buy him for $5 and let you keep the change


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> As the stud dog owner, I really don't have any say in where the puppies are placed.
> It really depends on the bitch. His breeding to one of the Topbrass females produced some very high powered dogs, and I think some of them are way too much dog for the typical pet home. She was from an amazing field background, and it came through in the puppies.
> His breeding that was intended for pet homes, to a sweet little girl, produced some wonderful, calm, easy going puppies. Two of the females are probably show quality, but I don't think either is going to be shown. Some nice obedience and agility ability in that litter, but nothing high powered.
> I'm very excited about his upcoming breeding, the female is already a blend of field and show, very nice looking, and everything a golden should be. I suspect most of those puppies will go to performance homes, but I don't really know.
> The main thing I want is for Tito's puppies to be wanted. I will never, ever breed him to someone that will have a hard time placing the puppies and end up selling them in a newspaper or online.


I am sure most people hear would give their left arm for a Tito pup


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I was loving all the photos including the Tito monster in the most recent GRNews .. the cutest was the one where he's flanked by chicks in kilts .. he looks like THE MAN.

Good job Tito!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

He is a great dog! Congratulations! Hopefully I get to meet him someday!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

hotel4dogs said:


> I need to keep that in mind when he has those training days where I'm ready to sell him for $3.50.
> .


I will bid $10.00..... please let me know on one of those days where to pick him up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
beth, moose and angel


----------

